# California Drivers - A tip on uninsured motorist coverage



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

There is a piece on Clean Technica today with a tip on understanding the Collision Deductible Waver if you get hit by an uninsured motorist.

https://cleantechnica.com/2019/01/2...erage-works-in-california-like-really-really/


----------

